# 64 or 32?

## rangerguy39

Hello, I am using a AMD 64 x2 5000 processor, with 1gigs of ram. What would I use, AMD64 or x86?

----------

## gentoo_ram

Either one you want.

----------

## d2_racing

If you are new to Gentoo, then use the 32 bits, and if not then use the 64 bits  :Razz: 

Good luck for the rest  :Razz: 

----------

## devsk

 *rangerguy39 wrote:*   

> Hello, I am using a AMD 64 x2 5000 processor, with 1gigs of ram. What would I use, AMD64 or x86?

 if you don't need extra horse power (10-15% in mathematical apps like x264 encoding of video) of 64-bit, then don't bother with it, use 32-bit. You don't seem to have >4GB RAM either, so 32-bit is not slowing you down.

If you are the curious type and want to explore 64-bit world more, and are not easily perturbed by an issue here or there, use amd64 by all means. All your 32-bit apps will work in amd64 if you use multilib (enabled by default). Most issues arise from third party plugins for firefox like JDK, Flash etc. 32-bit emulation libraries will add a couple of hundred megabytes of files to your install. Your memory consumption (a pointer is 64-bit and alignment in objects is on 64-bit boundary) may be slightly higher compared to 32-bit. Overall feel of the system will be same as 32-bit system. Some issues relating to mouse freezes under load have been reported on amd64 (search amd64 unresponsive here on these forums) and not reproducible on 32-bit.

----------

## SiberianSniper

 *gentoo_ram wrote:*   

> Either one you want.

 

++

I've used both in the past, and generally stick with ~amd64 for now... but they're both about the same with only a few small differences.  ~x86 probably still has the edge with compatibility, but that's slowly changing as more and more people get 64-bit machines

----------

## poly_poly-man

For less than 3GB ram, I would suggest 32-bit. However, I didn't know this, so I ended up with a 64-bit build on my system - it's not too bad, actually = mostly just flash which sucks

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, but there a package I think that correct this little problem.

nspluginwrapper or something like this.

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> In fact, but there a package I think that correct this little problem.
> 
> nspluginwrapper or something like this.

 

that's what I'm using... gripes:

crashes occasionally, can't click on most flash things when using konqueror, uses tons of memory, slows everything down, screws up almost all video just a little, but other than that, it's alright....

----------

## devsk

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

> crashes occasionally, can't click on most flash things when using konqueror, uses tons of memory, slows everything down, screws up almost all video just a little, but other than that, it's alright....

 is there something about this thing that you like....you counted the whole world against it.... :Smile: 

I hates it as well! And I use bin version of firefox now.

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *devsk wrote:*   

>  *poly_poly-man wrote:*   crashes occasionally, can't click on most flash things when using konqueror, uses tons of memory, slows everything down, screws up almost all video just a little, but other than that, it's alright.... is there something about this thing that you like....you counted the whole world against it....
> 
> I hates it as well! And I use bin version of firefox now.

 

what do I like about it? it works... ftmp. Not well, but it works.

and I get to use me 64-bit konqueror  :Razz: 

----------

## SiberianSniper

www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin + net-www/netscape-flash

problem solved - it's been working great for me for quite a while

----------

## SeaTiger

Other than no java plugin (I didn't use icetea) for firefox, I am very happy with 64bit gentoo.

----------

## pigeon768

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*   In fact, but there a package I think that correct this little problem.
> 
> nspluginwrapper or something like this. that's what I'm using... gripes:
> 
> crashes occasionally, can't click on most flash things when using konqueror, uses tons of memory, slows everything down, screws up almost all video just a little, but other than that, it's alright....

  That's not nspluginwrapper's fault though ... even in a 32bit userland, netscape-flash is slow, uses tons of memory, and screws everything up.

----------

